# Stihl 032 Chainsaw---what's It Worth



## bighead (Oct 21, 2003)

i'm thinking about buying a stihl 032 chainsaw powerhead in fair condition. it needs a new sprocket, chain, bar, fuel filter and carb kit.

What's the most u would pay for a chan saw like this?

PS: Also, what's the CC?


----------



## bighead (Oct 21, 2003)

here they are


----------



## bighead (Oct 21, 2003)

and another


----------



## bighead (Oct 21, 2003)

ok i responded to the wrong thread. Yes, i am a DUMA55


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 21, 2003)

032 is 50cc, subsequent version of the 031 (49cc). I wouldn't take $150 for my 031 in good shape. (I would love to get $400 for my 075, like I saw on Ebay a short while back.) Lots of people have great things to say about the 031/032. Search this forum.

Chris B.


----------



## bighead (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for the info, i think it's a mid 1970's model?


----------



## mwgo (Nov 10, 2008)

bighead said:


> i'm thinking about buying a stihl 032 chainsaw powerhead in fair condition. it needs a new sprocket, chain, bar, fuel filter and carb kit.
> 
> What's the most u would pay for a chan saw like this?
> 
> PS: Also, what's the CC?



It is a fine saw, I have had one for 24 years. The only problem is if the ignition fails you cannot buy parts for it. You have to find them used.

Mike4


----------



## Dok (Nov 10, 2008)

It looks like they ebay for less than $200 in good condition. 
Dok


----------



## Oldsawnut (Nov 10, 2008)

I sold a mint and I do mean mint 032 for 150. Still have some parts for them too. I have always thought they looked kinda cool but the older 026's are soooo much better and lighter.


----------

